# Stickies



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw Dawg's posts this morning and thought immediately, Sticky! But then I looked at the topic and saw all of the stickies there and realized that if stickies keep being handed out the first page of the emergency section is going to be all stickies. 

That's going to overwhelm those looking for answers. 

Somehow, we need to figure out how to consolidate the stickies. Some should be an article. It might be possible to create a topic with links to the article section of the forum itself so the person looking for answers doesn't struggle to find them.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe have a separate category just for Stickies..............just a thought


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny, I was just wondering that myself. I don't know if the admin still participating on the forum can create new titles within the forum. She should probably be asked.

Some of the long discussions on stickies should probably be cleaned up too. People want answers, the quicker the better or they'll end up lost very quickly.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep...some of the topics are a bit long winded......they need to be short,..concise and to the point without lots of extra topic replies. I think more folks would read them if that were so.
It could be set up like I see on other sites around the net. A forum room just for how-to's with specific categories.....the topic "answers" could be voted on as to which is the best overall solution and then stickies without follow on replies...

That would be so much easier to use when doing a topic search,..and it would cut back on bandwidth,....some anyway.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How about all stickies in one sticky?

FWIW, when I figure out how to treat canker I will create new thread that could be used as a sticky and the current sticky could be made back into a regular thread maybe?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a truckload of links, all poultry related. So far I've posted only links that are "general" in nature for everyone's benefit. 
When I respond to a specific thread/post, sometimes I'll add a link for the particular issue at hand for the benefit of the individual as the case may be needed for more in depth information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things I've noticed is that if the search isn't done just right when looking for answers then nothing of substance is found. That's why links that are easily found are so important. 

I like JN's idea for having one spot to find what is being looked for.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> One of the things I've noticed is that if the search isn't done just right when looking for answers then nothing of substance is found. That's why links that are easily found are so important.
> 
> I like JN's idea for having one spot to find what is being looked for.


I agree. It would be great for quick references. Nothing worse than digging through 10 pages just to find one important link...dosage for a particular antibiotic for example.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cas, that's what we need. A from beginning to end type of description. The pics are very helpful. 

I just got home, I'm going to think on this a bit more. There has to be a way to do this so it's super user friendly for those new to birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are very right. I've been sticking things that I think people either love to read, look for the info, or important. Maybe the stickies should not have any replies in them. A thread can be started elsewhere.

The other thing is that "article" page. There are tons of good reading and no index and it's got a lot of articles. I'd like to find a way of indexing that too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How about agreeing to a # of stickies allowed and if we want a new one stickied, we take the sticky out with the least amount of views. 

Stickies need to be closed. Questions and comments can be answered elsewhere. 

I'm not sure how a sticky of stickies would work. Like in a category of threads, example, General Chicken Talk, regular threads work their way down the longer they are unanswered. The popular ones stay towards the top as long as people post in them. Which I think is it's own good cleaning system. 

But on stickies, there's no natural way they get old and work their way down the list of threads. Unless you physically take the ones with less views out and replace it every week or month.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, since we are so limited on what we can and can not do regarding this site how about we create an Important Link sticky. One where all of the interesting, informative links can go to to live. With a short explanation. No comments allowed as was mentioned by someone else but left open so that new links can be added. If comments become a problem it can be locked and only a mod can add the link or open it for the person who wants to add to it. 

The same thing can be created in the other main topics if we find links pertaining to that section.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We could try this. Sounds good, any specific order ? On certain categories..?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way to do it is to just do it. If it becomes messy or appears disorganized then it can be cleaned up or maybe someone will come up with another workable idea once a lightbulb goes on after seeing this initial trial. 

The title needs to be one that explains what the topic is, I have no idea what that would be. I wish we could do something that really highlighted that it's something different.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are right. At least that way anyone can help make it workable.

Title we could use ideas on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have an idea. It might make a bit of extra work to watch the dates. Let's say each category like "emergencies" gets 5 sticky slots. If something is stickied, it is removed after 30 days, and something else is stickied. Robin is right when she told me that many readers skip right over the stickies. But if there are new titles on a rotating basis it might be more attractive instead of having the same stickies forever on there. And if any member wants an article stickied , they can ask me or Robin to sticky it. For 30 days. 

I looked at the enteritis article I stickied, and according to the "view" count, it seems to have run it's course and I unstickied it. 

I have seen where Casportpony has listed her important articles with a link in her signature. That may have gotten her more views that way because they are included in her posts every where she posts. Not just some sticky area.

Anyone? Comments? The admin here want this forum to be the way the members want it. Not some pre-made forum that you come to and have no input. So imput is appreciated.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So I added a link in my sig, but it only shows on newer posts... would be better if it behave more like an avatar.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> So I added a link in my sig, but it only shows on newer posts... would be better if it behave more like an avatar.


I don't know what to say about that, just post a lot LOL. That's weird.


----------

